# Cedar table



## Upnorth89 (Oct 23, 2020)

I work in the woods running equipment for a local logging company in my hometown, so wood is never an issue. With a sawmill to use, it makes it very convenient. This is some cedar; from a sale we had cut a few winters back. Slabs are cut 3” thick with a live edge. I just finished building a new kitchen table for the house.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds (Oct 23, 2020)

Very nice. any idea what kind of cedar?


----------



## Upnorth89 (Oct 23, 2020)

White cedar!


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 24, 2020)

Great table,your work is fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2020)

Upnorth89 said:


> White cedar!


OK, that narrows it down to one of these species:

azadirachta indica
calocedrus decurrens
cedrus alba
chamaecyparis lawsoniana
chamaecyparis thyoides
chukrasia tabularis
cupressus macnabiana
cupressus nootkatensis
dysoxylum glandulosum
dysoxylum malabaricum
gyrocarpus americanus
juniperus californica
juniperus osteosperma
melia australasicus
melia azedarach
melia dubia
pentaceras australe
pycnanthus angloensis
pycnanthus angolensis
serianthes vitiensis
tabebuia heterophylla
tabebuia insignis
tabebuia pallida
tabebuia stenocalyx
thuja occidentalis

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 24, 2020)

I would have to guess thuja occidentalis sure looks like the northern white cedar that grows here in northern Vermont. Nice job on the table. I have milled and used quite a bit of cedar in the past few years. Good stuff very rot resistant outside and a great look inside.


----------



## Upnorth89 (Oct 24, 2020)

phinds said:


> OK, that narrows it down to one of these species:
> 
> azadirachta indica
> calocedrus decurrens
> ...


Thuja occidental ???..I had know idea there was this many different kinds hahaha. Looks like I have a lot to learn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2020)

Derek, I moved a couple of your threads to a more appropriate place. Very cool projects! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2020)

Very nice work!


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2020)

You are blessed to have access to such great wood and equipment to make slabs! This table is fantastic! Chuck


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2020)

Upnorth89 said:


> Thuja occidental ???..I had know idea there was this many different kinds hahaha. Looks like I have a lot to learn!


And the first thing is to get the names right when you hear them. It's Thuja occidentalis. "Thuja occident" is when you get it by mistake.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2020)

Very cool project. not complaining but the bench looks to be a little top heavy


----------

